# Crappy Logo



## McKay (May 14, 2012)

As we all know, lens flare and lighting effects make up for poor quality.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 14, 2012)

I really like this man!


----------



## Hallic (May 21, 2012)

loose the lens flare, add a bit of random gain on top of it all and your golden


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

thats not crappy at all dude


----------



## Ultraussie (Jul 15, 2012)

Not bad but, its pretty brutal but ledgible, so good job there, but just back off a teensy bit on that bevel effect.
Otherwise good logo.


----------

